

Pebble Giving Away Smartwatches to Developers - splendidfailure
https://developer.getpebble.com/blog/2013/11/20/Win-A-Pebble/

======
joshguthrie
Am I really the only one that feels like "hey, advertise me in public for a
win" are cool for your Tumblr but bad when you're looking for devs to
experiment on your platform?

Ask me for a repo with a project mapped out and then I'm game.

~~~
splendidfailure
Please send us a link to your GitHub repo with a Pebble app mapped out ;-)

devsupport@getpebble.com

